# Mở bán quỹ căn đẹp The Nosta 90 đường Láng, smart home, full nội thất, giá tốt nhất LH



## anhtho (20 Tháng tư 2021)

- Vị trí dự án: Số 90 đường Láng - quận Đống Đa - Hà Nội.
- Tên dự án: TNR The Nosta.
- Đơn vị phát triển dự án: TNR HOLDINGS VIETNAM.
- Đơn vị xây dựng: Delta.
- Quy mô: Tòa nhà cao 27 tầng: 480 căn hộ.

Cơ cấu căn hộ.
- Căn 1PN: 31 - 37m2: Từ 1,3 - 1,5 tỷ/căn.
- Căn 2PN: 45 - 62 - 65 - 68 - 76m2: Từ 2 - 2,5 - 3 tỷ/căn.
- Căn 3PN: 93m2: Từ 3,9 - 4,3 tỷ/căn.

Nội thất bàn giao cao cấp tiêu chuẩn 5 sao.
- Sàn gỗ.
- Trần thạch cao.
- Thiết bị WC + bình nóng lanh.
- Điều hòa âm trần 2 chiều.
- Tủ bếp, bếp từ, hút mùi.
- Hệ thống smarthomes.
- Hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng,...

12 tiện tích miễn phí trọn đời:
- Bể bơi 4 mùa.
- Gym, spa, yoga,...
- Thư viện số.
- Co - working,...

Tiến độ đóng tiền linh hoạt.
- Đợt 1: Đóng 20% ký hợp đồng.
- Đợt 2: Đóng 10% ngày 17/06/2021.
- Đợt 3: Đóng 10% ngày 28/03/2022.
- Đợt 4: Đóng 10% ngày 23/12/2022.
- Đợt 5: Đóng 50% GTCH khi nhận nhà (tháng 9/2023) (Khách hàng có nhu cầu vay vốn sẽ được ngân hàng giải ngân khoản 50% này).







 Đầu tư căn hộ khách sạn 5 sao ngay trung tâm hà Nội. Nhà ở hạng sang - Sinh lời lâu dài
Giá chỉ từ 1.9 tỷ cho căn hộ 2PN - Căn hộ Studio chỉ 1.4 tỷ
Ký HĐ chỉ từ 400 triệu, tiến độ đóng giãn 3 năm
Miễn phí 12 tiện ích trọn đời


----------



## Bán Đất TPHCM Giá Rẻ (23 Tháng năm 2022)

thông tin


----------



## vinhomes (28 Tháng sáu 2022)

ngon


----------

